# Source handling operator



## Bplante (21 Aug 2009)

Anyone have information on that ? There're recruiting for HUMINT operator ? Anyonw knows what they are doing ?

http://www.dnd.ca/site/commun/ml-fe/vol_12/vol12_24/1224_full.pdf - See the link


----------



## COBRA-6 (21 Aug 2009)

There is more infomation about HUMINT in the latest Source Handler Recruiting Campaign CANFORGEN (122/09 02 Jul 09) availible on the DWAN.


----------



## dustinm (21 Aug 2009)

Is this the same course as the Basic HUMINT course talked about on here a few years ago (i.e. http://army.ca/forums/threads/21520.0.html)? If so, I wonder why they renamed it.


----------



## COBRA-6 (21 Aug 2009)

The course has evolved over the years, along with the name. Present course is much longer than 5 weeks.


----------



## Bplante (21 Aug 2009)

Im pretty new to the canadian army didnt have to deal with CANFORGEN a lot yet ! Where can I found the CANFORGEN you<re talking about?


----------



## COBRA-6 (21 Aug 2009)

On the DND computer network (DIN/DWAN). If you do not have a DWAN account ask your chain of command or clerk/orderly room to print off CANFORGEN 122/09 for you.


----------



## Bplante (21 Aug 2009)

Never mind found it !


----------



## dustinm (21 Aug 2009)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> The course has evolved over the years, along with the name. Present course is much longer than 5 weeks.



Thanks for the info


----------

